# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Types Of Tomato Frogs

## dsmalex97

Alright guys, I've loved Tomato Frogs since I was a little kid.  I was on the internet one day, saw a picture of one, and thought it was the coolest thing ever.  My dad at the time was not cool with the idea, so he told me no...I slowly forgot about it, and let me frog obsession take the back seat.  But now, I am back to being a kid again, and have two frogs/16 snakes.  None of the frogs being a Tomato...So, now I'm on the hunt for one.  Now the pictures I see of them vary so much.  If you look at my avatar, that is the type I want.  I've heard of "false" tomato frogs, but I don't like the sound of that lol.  I want something as close to WC as possible.  What should I be looking for?

 :Frog Smile:

----------


## Poly

I've recently been doing a lot of research on Tomato frogs, and I plan to buy three.  :Smile:  

There are three species of Tomato frogs, *D. antongilii, D. insularis, or D. guineti.

*Just to let you know, you DO NOT want a WC Tomato frog, you want a CB baby. Tomato frogs are endangered, so by purchasing a WC, that's just supporting the removal of them from their natural habitat, and further endangering them.

I just happened to find this "article" stating the differences:

*I did not write it (just correct a bunch of spelling mistakes in it )!* To view the origional copy, go to this website: Tomato Frog Species - talk to the frog

" *D. insularis:*
Insularis is the smallest of the three, and least colorful. The color varies, but is duller orange than antongili, and is covered with a fine wormlike pattern. 

This medium sized tomato frog often has a grey or brown dorsum and sometimes reddish sides. The venter is uniformly light with dark spots, females having more spots than males. 

The inner metatarsal tubercle is large and as long as the distance between it and the tip of the first toe. The tubercle has a cutting edge, an adaptation for burrowing. 

Adults can reach an avg. of 1.5"-2.0" SVL. 

*D. guineti:*
The southern tomato frog, is much more common in the wild. They are not as brilliantly colored as D. antongili. They have a yellow to red dorsum, small black spots on their dorsum and legs, and a yellow venter with dark spots on the throat. 

Juveniles have a yellow dorsum and dark flanks. 

The first finger is as long as, or longer than, the second finger. Guineti has a short inner metatarsal tubercle that is lacking a distinctive cutting edge. 

A unique feature of this species is a black mark on the lower dorsum that is shaped like a rhombus, a heart or an inverted V. This black mark and/or reddish reticulations are a reliable guide in confirming this species. 

Adult males avg. 2.4"-2.6" SVL, females 3.5"-3.8" SVL 


*D. antongilii:*
The northern tomato frog aka the true tomato frog. Considered by many the most spectacular of the three. Antongilii sports a uniform orange-to-red dorsum, a uniform yellow venter and, sometimes, black spots on the throat. 

Juveniles have a yellow dorsum, dark flanks, dark extremities, and can be confused with juveniles of D. insularis. 

The first finger is shorter than the second. The tubercle has no defined cutting edge. 

Adult males are 2.4"-2.6" in snout-to-vent length, and have a duller orange to red dorsum than females. Adult females have SVL legths from 3.4"-4.1" and are brilliantly colored. 

Because of its limited range and small numbers, D. antongili is listed in Appendix I of CITES as an endangered species."

Hope that helped, 

~Royce  :Smile:

----------



----------


## Poly

Oh, by the way, the frog in your avatar is a *D. antongilii*.

~Royce  :Smile:

----------



----------


## Terry

Tomato frogs are very nice looking and make good pets. Thanks, Royce, for the information. There is some updated information about these frogs from A Field Guide to the Amphibians and Reptiles of Madagascar, by Glaw and Vences. _D. antongilii_ is very similar to _D. guineti_ and possibly conspecific (of, or belonging to the same species). They mentioned that _D. guineti_ is most commonly collected for the pet trade. Both species live along the eastern coast and highlands of the island.

----------



----------


## dsmalex97

I've been doing some research and it seems that they are basically the same species, but the *D. antongilii* do have a more red complexion.  Does anybody know of anyone that works with this specific species?

----------


## Terry

> I've been doing some research and it seems that they are basically the same species, but the *D. antongilii* do have a more red complexion.  Does anybody know of anyone that works with this specific species?


In both species, the female is bright red to red-orange in color while the male is a drab yellow-brown. I have worked with several species of Madagascar frogs in the genera _Heterixalus_, _Mantella_, and _Scaphiophryne._

----------


## haiyecha

hello,I am Chinese,I am in China now.I looking for answer about how to sex baby tomato frog.so join this forum. can you help me please?

----------


## Poly

You cannot sex them until they get older. Sorry!

Translated to Chinese (Simplified):

你可以没有性他们，直到他们长大。对不起！

----------


## haiyecha

thanks for your answer,my english is not good,but I love my frogs .In Chinese BBS PXTX.COM,some one said that he can sex his frog via it's after feet... but I can't understand that..

----------


## Terry

Adult males are yellow-brown in color, females are more red or orange. Females are larger. In the photo, male is on top.

----------

